# Really Pretty Rainbow Inside



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

What did you expect? Its a real pretty rainbow. Storm blew through sun came then stormed again minutes after below rainbow. Down at the condo taken off the balcony some zoomed in.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

damn :huh:

ran over to see if there really was a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow thought it would be great for future watch purchases. and all I came back with was this rainbow thingy. the story is all wrong :bb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done James the pictures are great :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

James said:


> damn :huh:
> 
> ran over to see if there really was a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow thought it would be great for future watch purchases. and all I came back with was this rainbow thingy. the story is all wrong :bb:


Aaah, but wait till she waves her Magic Wand, and grants you three wishes James? 

*Hands up all those* who didn't notice the Magic Wand for about twenty minutes or so :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mel said:


> *Hands up all those* who didn't notice the Magic Wand for about twenty minutes or so :thumbsup:


wand? :blink:

Oh yeah


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wand? What wand? :tongue2:

Great photos James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You know I could have had a normal thread then added the second post just for Mel.

The things I have to do


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

James said:


>


Very pretty. Saw the storm--got caught in it, actually--but not the rainbow.

Sharon


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great photos and story. There were some stories in the news about it but here in Montreal it was only rain.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

adrian said:


> Great photos and story. There were some stories in the news about it but here in Montreal it was only rain.


There were stories about a rainbow in the news???


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mel said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > damn :huh:
> ...


I can confirm my magic wand noticed the quality of this picture immediately


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Clum said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos and story. There were some stories in the news about it but here in Montreal it was only rain.
> ...


About the storm. :lol:


----------

